# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Questions regarding replacing Fence End Posts

## lateral

Hi guys 
I need to replace the end posts of my picket fence as they are rotted at ground level. They will have gates attached to them. They are 90 x 90mm with 2 rails at 750 centres. 
I have the following questions: 
1. What is the best timber to use as I only want to do the job once! Treated Pine or Hardwood? 
2. How deep do the holes need to be? 
3. Should I use Quickset Concrete mix or something else? 
4. Any idea where I can get the new posts with the mortices already cut in Sydney? 
Thanks for your help.

----------


## dukekamaya

Treated pine will last longer than most of the hardwoods available today save for ironbark . That being said termites will stil eat ironbark. Merbau whilst having a durability 1 above ground rating does not fair well inground
Another option is for treated hardwood. 
The other benefit of the pine is it will be kiln-dried whilst the hardwood will be unseasoned.
Not sure about morticing in Sydney, not a problem in the Shoalhaven if want to drive :Smilie:

----------


## lateral

Thanks for your quick reply!

----------

